# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  βγαζουν φλογες τα καρβουνακια ...

## jakjak

εχω 2-3 ηλεκτρικα εργαλεια τα οποια κανουν μεγαλο σπινθηρα στα καρβουνακια , σαν φλογα .
γυρναει το μοτερ αλλα χωρις να αναπτυσει κανονικη ταχυτητα ....
να αλλαξω καρβουνακια ή εχει αρπαξει το πηνιο και να μην ασχοληθω καθολου ???

----------


## chipakos-original

> εχω 2-3 ηλεκτρικα εργαλεια τα οποια κανουν μεγαλο σπινθηρα στα καρβουνακια , σαν φλογα .
> γυρναει το μοτερ αλλα χωρις να αναπτυσει κανονικη ταχυτητα ....
> να αλλαξω καρβουνακια ή εχει αρπαξει το πηνιο και να μην ασχοληθω καθολου ???


Αν είναι φλόγα έτσι όπως το λές έχει αρπάξει ο ρότορας.

----------


## nikosp

> εχω 2-3 ηλεκτρικα εργαλεια τα οποια κανουν μεγαλο σπινθηρα στα καρβουνακια , σαν φλογα .
> γυρναει το μοτερ αλλα χωρις να αναπτυσει κανονικη ταχυτητα ....
> να αλλαξω καρβουνακια ή εχει αρπαξει το πηνιο και να μην ασχοληθω καθολου ???


Πιθανώς όπως είπε και ο προηγούμενος φίλος μας είναι πρόβλημα του ρότορα
ΑΛΛΑ
Πρήν πάρεις την απόφαση να τα πετάξεις κάνε αυτό
Ανοιξε το εργαλείο και κύτταξε τα σημεία που ακουμπάνε τα καρβουνάκια στόν ρότορα
Συμβαίνει μερικές φορές ιδίως εάν έχεις αλλάξει καρβουνάκια με κάποια κακής ποιότητας να έχουν γεμίσει τα διάκενα του συλλέκτη του ρότορα για να μην πω ότι έχει μεταφερθεί και λίγο χαλκός από την μια ψύκτρα (συλλέκτη) στην άλλη και έτσι κάνει ένα βραχυκύκλωμα
Με λίγα λόγια πρόσεξε τα διάκενα ανάμεσα στίς ψύκτρες να είναι καθαρα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και σταθερότητα του άξονα πάνω στα ρουλεμάν ή κάποιο εμπόδιο στα γρανάζια

----------

